# Tac-Grips Question



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone used the Tac-Grips on their polymer autos? If so opinions please. I am considering these for my SW99. They aren't expensive but I would like opinions before sticking them to my gun.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've recently tried them on my XD Tactical because my overwrap was riding up the grip and holding down the grip safety. I'm not really impressed with the Tac Grips as they do not apply to the grip front or back strap where your hand will have the most contact with the grip. Get an overwrap grip instead. I now apply the overwrap over top of the Tac Grips and they keep my Hogue overwrap from riding up the grip. That's about all they are good for IMO.


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks. That's what I figured.


----------

